# Hi~



## wildflowerwall (Apr 24, 2017)

I am a new Fancy mouse owner. I own 3 female mice, Moo (short for Moolinda), Rue (Short for Shizuru) and Dalia.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

welcome aboard


----------

